# What is a good one-line comeback



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

But it's probably made in China.....

Oh, but not handmade...


----------



## ATalbert25 (Mar 7, 2012)

I do craft shows and get that a lot. The main thing I tell them is at least you know my stuff is locally made and you would be supporting shopping locally. That is a huge thing in the little town I live in. Plus you can guarentee the quality of the item. I think handmade items are worth the extra money because of the effort put into them and it makes every item unique.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes you can get "A" hat cheaper at Walmart but not one of these. These hats are hand crafted in the United Sates (or where ever you are from). So in buying this hat you are helping a small business owner to flourish, beside the fact that you are purchasing an item which is of higher quality than you can get from a mass produced product.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

ATalbert25 said:


> I do craft shows and get that a lot. The main thing I tell them is at least you know my stuff is locally made and you would be supporting shopping locally. That is a huge thing in the little town I live in. Plus you can guarentee the quality of the item. I think handmade items are worth the extra money because of the effort put into them and it makes every item unique.


Seems like great minds think alike. LOL


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tell them -Then, why aren't you at Walmart!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, you probably can buy it cheaper at Walmart, but these hats are handcrafted and unique, whereas Walmart hats are mass produced.

or

Yes, I agree, Walmart hats may be cheaper. But my hats are locally made. I am not sure if Walmart hats are made in USA using American labour.

Yes, you are probably correct. Walmart buys to a price not to a quality standard,and my hats are crafted with love.

Always start out as if you are agreeing with the other person. Smile and say 'yes' 'you are correct',then bring in the counter statement.

'Yes, you have a valid point, but my opinion is different' sounds better than 'no, I disagree with you'.

Just the humble opinion of an old Aussie bag.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, but this insert-project-name here will fit me, and it isn't made in a sweatshop in county-name. It will last longer and is infinitely better quality.

Then I won't be making anything for you. 

It makes me happy & is cheaper than a psychologist & Prozac.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, you can get them cheaper at Wal-Mart.
But once you wear those once or twice,
it becomes big enough for the Jolly Green Giant himself to wear.

(Personal experience...had to throw it/them away.)


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe you could buy a couple of Walmart hats to keep under your display table and whenever someone makes that comment, whip out the hat and point out the differences.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Made in America, by an American


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Original, they won't see themselves coming and going because there are not thousands of that particular item as they would get with Walmart.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

These are all wonderful, thank you all so much.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

"Then why aren't you at Walmart? This is a craft show, a place where HAND made items are displayed and sold."


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Just say, "Ya, you can get a lot of cheap junk at Walmart."


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

"Didn't they have a GREETER when you came in?"


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I love all these responses!! The people who make those comments usually have no idea of the time it takes to make a project, the cost of the yarn, and the quality we put in to our items. 
The best comeback is to agree, as was stated above, but then explain why the handmade is better.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Or/And
Mine is made in the U.S.A like Walmart products use to be.
jinx


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

"And you're telling me this because.........?"


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> I love all these responses!! The people who make those comments usually have no idea of the time it takes to make a project, the cost of the yarn, and the quality we put in to our items.
> The best comeback is to agree, as was stated above, but then explain why the handmade is better.


Agree completely....the time that goes into a hat, or socks, or scarf...and wait for it....yes a sweater are more than anyone really is aware of.

I take pride in knowing that everything I knit by hand will last forever when properly taken care of. (don't forget to include care instructions, no matter what yarn you use)

Most people think a hat takes just one hour or less.....maybe we should let them watch us knit a row....


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> "And you're telling me this because.........?"


I love this response!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i'd say handmade things are made better. i know, my knitted hat feels way warmer than the stores.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Grandma Jan said:


> Just say, "Ya, you can get a lot of cheap junk at Walmart."


Thanks ,I will use that at my Craft show. Easy, fast and down to the Point.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Know where the nearest Wal-Mart is and give them directions to it.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Ah yes, but you are here looking at my hats so they have to be better quality than Walmarts.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

"I agree, Walmart is cheaper. So is the quality of most of their most of their clothing products."

Grandma Jan, your answer made me laugh out loud!

Truthfully, I've read that Walmart (in a way) bullies companies to get the cheap pricing. Probably why so many companies, are taking their manufacturing over-seas. Utopia might be that larger stores buy OUR hats, mittens, gloves, baby outfits - homemade products.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

For the first...They can't get ANY handmade Items at WalMart.
For the second...They have NO clue what they are talking about.

Third... I woul tell them: If mass production from China is what you are looking for, WalMart would probably be the place to go.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Sine said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > "And you're telling me this because.........?"
> ...


Thanks, I can't take credit for it. One of the characters on the TV show 7th Heaven used to say it all the time, in a really annoying sarcastic tone.


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

Great answers everyone.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Sine said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > "And you're telling me this because.........?"
> ...


me 2


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

This one wont fall apart in a week.
This one wasnt made in a sweatshop by a woman making ten cents a day!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Just say, "Ya, you can get a lot of cheap junk at Walmart."


There you go best retort yet :thumbup:


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Tell them that they will never have a handmade gift from Walmart that has time and love put into it.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Say they are made properly


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Perhaps you could tell them that yours are hand made and original (won't see anyone else wearing the same hat?) and that they will be supporting local industry rather than buying something that is made in China.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

tell them walmart is that way and that they will never have the quality that yours are made with pride


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

"But you won't see this on anyone else, it's one of a kind!"


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm with Grandma Jan!!
Mary


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

If people say this directly to you they are being rude and inconsiderate and don't really deserve an answer -- a smile with simple "is that so?" should be enough. If they say it to their companion, it is none of your business and not worth a comment. And above all else, don't take it personal. 
Good luck with your sales -- stay positive! 
Take Joy,


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

You could just tell them the tried and true statement that has been around forever. You get what you pay for. They can go buy a few new hats every year from walmart or buy a quality hat which will last for years.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

"... cheaper at Wal-"... or wherever

Response:

Have a nice day and if [store] doesn't have what you like, please visit me again.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Sure you can if you want to be in with the run of the mill but if you want to wear an original """""


Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mee (Jul 15, 2012)

You can also tell them that it is not made by children in some sweatshop in China or India but handmade in America!!


----------



## whippetann (Jul 10, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


I made this with love and someone like you in mind!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with Martha. Your object is to make a sale, not to make a potential customer feel belittled. Keep your voice friendly, start with an agreement, then point out why your item is better. It will take more than one line, probably.

**** luck with your sale! It would be interesting if you would let us know, after the sale, how this turned out....

Virginia


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

How about having a sign made saying something like "Hand made in the U.S.A. just for you"


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

NO! You cannot buy this hat cheaper at Walmart. You cannot even buy this hat at Walmart, but feel free to try.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Keeping one or two under your table and bringing them out when they say they can get it cheaper at Walmart and letting them compare - WOW - Great sales technique!


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

will it have the same durability of a hand made one?


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

will it have the same durability of a hand made one?


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

How about, " That's true. It all depends on your purpose. If you need a low quality piece to shove in the glove compartment, you should buy that hat at Walmart. If someone is actually going to wear it, buy something handmade with quality yarn."


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

I would direct them to watch the documentary on slave labor used by Walmart to mass produce. These people in china and other countries are suffering desparately to make $3.00 PER DAY. Their employee policy is horrendous, their track record on environmentally safe storage of chemicals is deplorable. Sorry, I was a Walmart shopper til last week when I watched the documentary - I was totally shocked.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Have been doing craft show for the last two years so far I haven't gotten that comment. It may be what you are selling. I try and do things that you can get anywhere. Or maybe I have been lucky in that the crowd is looking for the hand made items. Good luck at the show


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Grandma jan nailed it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


I just say "well, good for you"....they already know the difference in the handcrafted item and walmart's cheap brand...don't waste your breath trying to explain the difference....the customers that want quality items will be right there buying from you and will be VERY happy with what they got for the price you named.

good luck on your craft fair


----------



## Fordluvnangel (Jul 2, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> But it's probably made in China.....
> 
> Oh, but not handmade...


LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

I love this one!!! If you keep a walmart hat under your table like the one girl say and they still like it better, sell it to them for the handmade price!!! Then tell them that they will not be wearing a unique hat because all walmart shoppers all over the world will have the same hat. However, the handmade one is made with love, with American products and it is one of a kind!!! Maybe, just maybe, they will finally "get it"!


----------



## Fordluvnangel (Jul 2, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> Know where the nearest Wal-Mart is and give them directions to it.


Good thing I'm the only one in the office right now, this made me laugh out loud :lol:


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Great reply!!


bretsfp said:


> Made in America, by an American


----------



## Windmill hill (Oct 11, 2011)

But this one does not have that distinctive Walmart smell!


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hiya Pumpkin51

I get something similar at some craft shows over here, or the "This is like those scarfs xyz makes" comment and whilst I may feel seething inside, I smile and say: "ah yes, however these are unique as there are no two the same so there's no chance of you meeting someone else with the same thing, as UNIQUE as you and everyone is 100% handmade".

I usually get a "mmmm" from them, and they either buy or walk away. if they walk away, then they weren't going to buy in the first place, their loss - and internally I then say "Baaaaa, if they wanna be like sheep they can be".

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Tell them -Then, why aren't you at Walmart!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

"Yes, you are right. But let's shop locally and support the local people."


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

You can say that they may be cheaper at Walmart. But these would hold up better that the mass produced products from Walmart.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> "And you're telling me this because.........?"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## californiahereicome (Sep 18, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


There is no reason to answer people like that with true intelligence. Just smile say yes you can, it wont be hand made and not made in this country but you are right and then offer them directions to the nearest one.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

Sound surprised and say
"But that can't be, I don't sell through Walmart."
Then with a cheeky, knowing wink
" oh you mean a copy - well, what can I say"


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Made in the USA.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

Then why are you here?


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Surely you don't come to a craft show just to buy something cheap.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

It is your choice. Or smile and say nothing! They won't get the quality work at Wal-Mart. If they want to purchase it at Wal-Mart why do they even bother going to a craft show? DAH!


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you ever think that he person who says he/she can get it cheaper at Walmart really wants one of your hats, but at a Walmart price.


----------



## nancylme (Feb 16, 2012)

Agree with them. they can a hat at Walmart, not a handmade hat, of course. AND thank them for taking the time to enjoy your unique handmade items. Suggest that they may want your card when they have a need for a 'special' item for a 'special' person. Education is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


My standard one-size-fits-all rude remarks comeback is, "I can't believe you said that to me!" Then walk or turn away because, as far as you're concerned, the conversation is over." Morningstar, Ocean County, New Jersey, USA


----------



## californiahereicome (Sep 18, 2012)

Say yes and while you are there you can also support unequal pay and discriminatory work practices too.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

U nailed it, dalex1945! Lots of times folks want fine wine at Kool-aid prices. 
When I used to do sewing/tailoring, I heard some version of the "I can get it cheaper" line allatime in an attempt to cheat me out of the price of custom made. 
My response was usually a Gallic shrug and silence, waiting patiently for them to speak again. The silence always made them uncomfortable and they would usually complain about the price quoted. They wanted custom made and I politely made it clear they'd have to pay for it. 
The real customers who wanted custom made shut up and put up and the ones out to get something for almost nothing just didn't order.


dalex1945 said:


> Did you ever think that he person who says he/she can get it cheaper at Walmart really wants one of your hats, but at a Walmart price.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I find a lot of people mistakenly equate craft fair with "garage sale" or "flea market" and feel the price of first quality hand crafted wearable art is something to be haggled over. They don't factor in our skilled labor costs, top quality material costs and finally, that the article is a hand crafted designer original. We know we could never realistically get in price what our items are truly worth, so we try to set a fair price that the market can bear. I would suggest posting a clearly crafted, but professional looking sign advertising your products as "hand crafted designer originals". When someone challenges the price just smile sweetly and thank them for their interest. Anyone that tells you they could get it cheaper at Walmart clearly has no idea of the value of your product and values quarters over quality.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

How about, "yes, you can buy a cheap hat at Wal-Mart. These are not cheap hats. They are one-of-a-kind, made from quality fibres by a skilled local artisan who took the time and effort to make them right."


----------



## Ysne58 (Jun 22, 2012)

I've used variations on the it's cheaper than a p-doc and meds response when people ask why I knit. It has almost always led to a more in depth conversation. 

Another response, knitting/crochet is more politically correct than smoking or fidgeting.


----------



## janjer54547 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am a Grandma Jan too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is one-of-a-kind, handmade. 

Some may look similar, but each one is unique. 

This product has felt the warmth of human hands, was not churned out by a machine.

A real person made this for you - and you chose it. That's a connection.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

This one is my favorite!


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Sometimes the best reply is, "Really?? Thank you for that information."


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I enjoy the sign that says: "Yes, you can make it yourself, but when are you going to?" I also like the "Is that so?" Keep it positive approach. Best of luck


----------



## Babette Accorti (Aug 5, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


No, you couldn't . This is hand make and one of a kind. It doesn't look the same as the 6 hats that the other ladies on the block wear.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Say nothing but give them the "LOOK" ya know, the one that shows your disappointment in their utter stupidity. Then smile to yourself and turn away. Silence can sometimes be the most effective tool.


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

You could say anybody can buy from Walmart, not everyone can have something HANDMADE with love


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I pray for the person that will wear or use the items I make while I knit so these are knitted with yarn and prayer. You probably won't find that at Walmart.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

bretsfp said:


> Made in America, by an American


Like this one most


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

"You certainly can. And many people are satisfied with that quality."


And to those who say to the friend standing beside them, "Oh, I could make that," smile sweetly and say, " I find the best yarn is sold at (insert store name here). "They have a number of patterns to choose from too! I especially liked this one, love how the (insert name or type of yarn here)works up and I adore this shade of (insert color here)! 

This must be said bightly and with enthusiasm and I guarantee they will have no comeback and may even buy the item! Try it. It works.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Really I didn't know they were selling hats like mind at WaMart, are you sure their hand made I will have to check that out thanks for telling me.


----------



## Dianeph3303 (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with all of these great answers...yes, Walmart is cheaper, but there is nothing better than an original, using good yarn and lots of love..Why do people say such hurtful comments?


----------



## Dianeph3303 (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with all of these great answers...yes, Walmart is cheaper, but there is nothing better than an original, using good yarn and lots of love..Why do people say such hurtful comments?


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

bbbg said:


> How about, " That's true. It all depends on your purpose. If you need a low quality piece to shove in the glove compartment, you should buy that hat at Walmart. If someone is actually going to wear it, buy something handmade with quality yarn."


I love this response. It is "agreement", it's "kind" and it's "educational".


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> "You certainly can. And many people are satisfied with that quality."
> 
> And to those who say to the friend standing beside them, "Oh, I could make that," smile sweetly and say, " I find the best yarn is sold at (insert store name here). "They have a number of patterns to choose from too! I especially liked this one, love how the (insert name or type of yarn here)works up and I adore this shade of (insert color here)!
> 
> This must be said bightly and with enthusiasm and I guarantee they will have no comeback and may even buy the item! Try it. It works.


Great response!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Yes, you probably can buy it cheaper at Walmart, but these hats are handcrafted and unique, whereas Walmart hats are mass produced.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I like your approach the best. It is positive and not off putting. By using this kind of reply no one gets on the defensive and everyone keeps their dignity.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

This is exactly what I was going to say!


Linday said:


> Original, they won't see themselves coming and going because there are not thousands of that particular item as they would get with Walmart.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Just put up a sign, "Yes, you may be able to get these cheaper, but these are made in the U.S.A.!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


How about 'Pay peanuts, get monkeys'. Not respectful but it's what people deserve when they say things like that.
Di


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just be careful that you don't say something that diminishes you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just be careful that you don't say something that diminishes you.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

You can also point out that your hats are made with top quality fabrics instead of some of the more questionable fabrics that sweat-shop ones are made from. Also, every hat you make is different because they are hand made therefore the purchaser is buying one of a kind.

I get this with stuff I make for my market stall. I always knit when I am at themarkets so people can see that I genuinely DO make the items I sell. It always gets comments because not a lot of people are seen knitting anymore. I had a lady talk to me at the markets last weekend while I was stitching a platypus together. When she came back half an hour later the platypus was sitting on the table for sale - and she bought it. I've had that happen a lot. I am always busy at my table. I joke that my site is a "working site' as I produce while I am between customers and that makes a huge difference. Maybe you could look at doing the same. You may not be able to finish a hat but at least have some works in progress.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I am planning on saying, "It takes 15 to 20 hrs. To make this, you do the math,!"


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I am planning on saying, "It takes 15 to 20 hrs. To make this, you do the math,!"


----------



## Achef (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, wal-mart sell cheaper things. Cheaper made, cheaper quality, cheaper style...cheaper alright. 

I like the idea of the hand made locally one of a kind line of thinking- good luck!! Oh, and how about working on one while there - maybe seeing you in action helps drive home the artisan aspect?


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah! this is why I no longer take my things to craft shows!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

bretsfp said:


> Made in America, by an American


I like this response.

Someone commenting 'cheaper at Walmart' does not do handmade crafts themselves. Will you be knitting/crocheting while at the events? That may draw an interest. Offer a demonstration perhaps.


----------



## needles13 (Feb 21, 2011)

"It won't fall apart or shrink when you wash it!"


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure the words you should say but you need to keep in mind that the hats are hand crafted by you and that not everyone will have one just like this, also when you talk to people that say rude things like that... rise above their nasty attitude.. have a smile on your face and pride in your work.. that will come out in your voice. If you are cheerful with them and excited they will want a one of a kind over a mass produced..
I think that after reading all these posts that you will automatically know what to say and how to handle this... Have fun and best of luck at the show..


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

windmill hill....LOL that is sooo funny.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Tell them -Then, why aren't you at Walmart!


I like that one. LOL


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I did local craft shows between 1980 and 84. I lived in Hartland Michigan at the time. I made hot air balloon christmas ornaments. They took at least 4 hours to make and I sold them for $4.00. The thread, satin ball and little figures in the basket cost at least a dollar total. Yet, I heard it all the time. I can buy that at the card shop. I got tired of that, and tired of hauling a table and boxes. The table space used to be $3.00, now the space is $35.00. A friend told me at the time, back then, your work is really charity for strangers. Now that I am 69, I am physically unable to haul all the stuff. I only make things for gifts for my friends, and some of my nicer relatives. It is very rewarding to make things for friends and people you truly care for. There really is no good comeback for people that say this. They really don't belong at a craft show. I could not understand why people with those remarks even come to a craft show. One of my distant relatives, always tells me how she loves the blanket I made her for her high school graduation. Always tells me she would love another. The she put some filth on my facebook page. Now she is expecting, think I will make her some baby stuff. No way. Better to make things for those you love, and care for you.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

)


bretsfp said:


> Made in America, by an American


That thought says it all for most of Americans who work very hard to provide for our families.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

This was my thought...make a sign. Seems to me if making a comment ... showing an interest ... be kind, Sell them with positive remarks. Ask them what exactly they are looking for, making them responsible for their remark. Bartering? We are not there yet at our craft fairs.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Just an observation - while these come-backs are all good, we shouldn's just assume that all of us are American. As we all know, there are knitters/crocheters from all over the world on KP, so the comebacks can also be...
Yes, handmade here in England by an English lady
Yes, handmade here in Australia by an Australian lady
etc etc.
All of us anywhere who do craft fairs get the same type of comments from people who don't know any better.
We just need to be sweet to the "potential" customers, any maybe saying nothing at all is saying a lot!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

(Smiling)"Yes, I agree with you, Walmart is cheaper, but then so is the quality". Or, "Walmart is open now." Some people are just ignorant and you can't change ignorance, but you can rid yourself of it by getting it out of your space!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes you could if you want cheap material,poorly constructed,and imported... this is USA Hand crafted and excellent workmanship..the choice is yours!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

" Yes, but my lovely hats don't contain lead poison".


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Alpaca Farmer said:
> 
> 
> > I love all these responses!! The people who make those comments usually have no idea of the time it takes to make a project, the cost of the yarn, and the quality we put in to our items.
> ...


You are right that is what draws me into booths at wool and sheep show. Maybe even meantion when they ask what are you making after telling them mention how long it takes to make one. Nicer way to get them to understand.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

ROFL..I like your reply Grandma Jan!!

I do tend to say, yes, you can get cheaper stuff at Walmart, but you cannot buy what I made at Walmart. My quality is much better.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd say:

"You won't find one like this at Walmart, or anywhere else. This is handknitted and will last for years to come!"


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


A lot of good answer and you are right.......keep it kind and respectful!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Yes you can get "A" hat cheaper at Walmart but not one of these. These hats are hand crafted in the United Sates (or where ever you are from). So in buying this hat you are helping a small business owner to flourish, beside the fact that you are purchasing an item which is of higher quality than you can get from a mass produced product.


Great reply. Patricia


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knittingdragon said:


> You can also point out that your hats are made with top quality fabrics instead of some of the more questionable fabrics that sweat-shop ones are made from. Also, every hat you make is different because they are hand made therefore the purchaser is buying one of a kind.
> 
> I get this with stuff I make for my market stall. I always knit when I am at themarkets so people can see that I genuinely DO make the items I sell. It always gets comments because not a lot of people are seen knitting anymore. I had a lady talk to me at the markets last weekend while I was stitching a platypus together. When she came back half an hour later the platypus was sitting on the table for sale - and she bought it. I've had that happen a lot. I am always busy at my table. I joke that my site is a "working site' as I produce while I am between customers and that makes a huge difference. Maybe you could look at doing the same. You may not be able to finish a hat but at least have some works in progress.


Great ideas!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes you can also get free at the dump


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

So can thousands of other people. These are unique.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I like Sine's idea of keeping a couple of mass-produced hats under the table. Yank one out, lay it next to the handmade ones, and say (cheerfully, of course), "I can sell you this for what it cost me at Wal-Mart." Someone else will come along who knows how to appreciate handmade stuff.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I agree with Deborah!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

The one I hate is ---- I an make that cheaper than that. Or, Martha is making those.

I never have a comeback for that.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I would agree with them. Then tell them it like the difference in a Yugo and a Ferrari. This should be said with a warm smile. After all, they are correct.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Sine said:


> Maybe you could buy a couple of Walmart hats to keep under your display table and whenever someone makes that comment, whip out the hat and point out the differences.


That's a great idea!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Just a wee story , one time I bought some gloves that were knitted from Walmart and they unraveled the first week I had them ...and yes do tell them that Yes Walmart carries a lot of junk and at such a great price.....this was made with care and love...


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

"yes you can......but this is 'one of a kind original'


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

MY answer? Gee I didn't know they sell HANDMADE items now?You should go and get some NOW! before they run out.
with a smile on my face but not in the tone of my voice I say it sarcastically and a little louder than my regular voice.
Maybe the next handcrafted seller they meet,they will think twice about the rude remark.
I get tired of people who know nothing about handwork, they go to CRAFT shows expecting to get Wally mart prices.
I think I am going to post this link on face book!
All my facebook friends (I don't have a ton) know I make things of many types and know the work involved,but if this goes on facebook and gets passed around from friend to friend to friend eventually it will get to some of those who act the same way towards artisians . T
That is what we are we make art with our needles,hooks,sewing machines etc.
now I will get off my soap box


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

oh, I like that idea! yep -- very good!



Sine said:


> Maybe you could buy a couple of Walmart hats to keep under your display table and whenever someone makes that comment, whip out the hat and point out the differences.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think, when they say this.... they are trying ( in a clumsy way) to negotiate your price down. maybe....


elsiemarley said:


> If people say this directly to you they are being rude and inconsiderate and don't really deserve an answer -- a smile with simple "is that so?" should be enough. If they say it to their companion, it is none of your business and not worth a comment. And above all else, don't take it personal.
> Good luck with your sales -- stay positive!
> Take Joy,


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

I love this comeback!


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

My answer would be 'then do it and show me the receipts. And don't forget to add in basic wage for the time taken'


----------



## judylfl (Aug 26, 2012)

Probably all made in China. I promise these are made in the U.S.A. and the money will be spent here also. I am trying to help to create jobs.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

These hats are MADE IN AMERICA by and AMERICN!
Yes you can buy a hat at Walmart. Sure hope you don;t run into traffic on your way there.
BYEEEEEE!
And them give them the LOOK!!!

Or have a sign posted before hand.
"Yes you can buy them cheaper in Walmart! SO why did you come to a craft show???"
Make it big!!!!! Easy to read.

I hate when folks do that. Hope you sell alot.
Linda


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Kuddles60 said:


> I think, when they say this.... they are trying ( in a clumsy way) to negotiate your price down. maybe....
> 
> I think they are just being rude to belittle your pricing and your work,honestly you can't get quality at walmart,or any chain store.
> I went to a "boutique" in the city close to me they had some pretty knitted hat that looked handmade and were labled as such on the display sign for $19.99!, when I read the label inside the 'knitting" it was clear to me as a knitter it was machine made, and in Thialand!
> ...


----------



## leighbaetzcraft (May 22, 2011)

The best response is just to acknowledge and be polite. "of course you can however these are handmade, are of better quality and that is why you are here and not at Walmart". Most people are just trying to test you. All the answers are great!


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Just reply "Probably so" - you know what went into that item. Unless you want to educate them, the above is all I would say.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I would say this is a one of a kind, and it would be doubtful if Walmart would ever carry hand made items.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


There is no one liner comeback. Probably they will not say it directly to you, it will be said to a friend or under their breath. Just ignore it. What they are really saying is that it doesn't fit into their budget. I know I do that to myself when I am broke and can't afford something I really want badly. It's not a reflection on the artists work, it is just a denial factor that I've used for years (and need to get rid of) when I am disappointed.

If they truly believe they can get something they will be happy with at Wal Mart - then let them. They wouldn't appreciate your fine workmanship and take proper care of it anyway.

I have done a lot of craft shows and if you are polite, pleasant and not affected by negativity, your experience will be a lot better for not only yourself, but your customers ;-)

I have a doll shop - it's pretty exclusive and my dolls start at $1000 and up for the reborns. I have had folks wander in wanting a baby doll for a grandchild to play with and wanting to buy one for $20. They actually thought they were being generous (one lady said that she didn't mind paying double what she could get at Wal Mart because she was supporting a local business!). I realized that if I told her the price she would be embarrassed, she simply didn't understand what a one of a kind reborn baby collectors doll was and how much they cost. I politely told her I really regretted having suitable baby for her sweet granddaughter and gave her instructions on how to get to Wal Mart a few blocks away. Situation saved (and her feelings ;-)


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Tell them yours are unique - one of a kind. Do you make them to order? I know I often cannot find exactly what I'm looking for in the store, but if someone can make it for me, I can choose the pattern and the color, etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

"Yes, you can buy *A* hat there, but not this one..."

Not to be used when you are trying to sell, but my favorite comeback is similar to Grandma Jan's...

"So, what's our point?"


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

The thing that always bugged me was "I could make this myself!" This summer I was talking with a lady at a farmer's market/craft show and she said she used to own a yarn shop that also sold finished items. She had put up a sign that said something to the effect of "I know you could make it yourself, but will you?"


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Of course you can, they know what their stuff is worth


----------



## lucilou (Oct 6, 2011)

I really like the comment:"You can't get these hats at Walmart". It's the
truth and that's what we need more of. (Sorry for the prepositional ending.


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL, I would meet sarcasm with sarcasm also. I like your answer.
Some people always seem to be rudely outspoken and clueless to the feelings of others. I have finely decided to reply with a smile and say what I feel because those kind of people aren't worth my time or energy. Thankfully the "good" shoppers outweigh the
rude, ignorant ones.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Sine said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > "And you're telling me this because.........?"
> ...


Yes, indeed. I like this one even better than my own.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

"Yes you can get a hat cheaper, but not this one, lovingly made by me!"


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

msacco53 said:


> I would direct them to watch the documentary on slave labor used by Walmart to mass produce. These people in china and other countries are suffering desparately to make $3.00 PER DAY. Their employee policy is horrendous, their track record on environmentally safe storage of chemicals is deplorable. Sorry, I was a Walmart shopper til last week when I watched the documentary - I was totally shocked.


Now read the book that tells you what Walmart has done to the independent businessman in our own country. Deplorable. But the Walton family just keeps getting richer and richer and, like many of the extremely rich, don't really care about how other hard-working Americans have to struggle just to barely make it.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Punkin51 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?
> ...


Love it, Morningstar! I don't know why we women feel we have to accept unacceptable behavior - from stangers, no less! As I get older (and Lord, I hope, wiser) I find that my tolerance for rude arrogant nasty people lessens and lessens and it feels so good to no longer let people put their garbage on my dinner plate!!!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

A lot of people who don't do crafts are clue less.
They don't know the price of yarn, etc or how long it takes to make and item.
This item was make by hand purchased with yarn made in the US, etc.
Just the material alone is most of the cost.
We did make macrame plant hangers. We sold them for almost cost.
It cost $7 for material and people didn't want to pay $5 for them.
They could get them cheaper. But, the quality wasn't the same.
It was string and not macrame cord they were made of.
They don't even take into account where you purchased the yarn or the gas to get there.
I used to know a woman that make quilts. People wanted them for nothing also.
They don't know the price of the fabric. Never mind the work involved.
I think people picture knitters and crocheters as little old ladies that sit in nursing homes and do this because they have nothing else to do.
They think the yarn is given to us.
Dick


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


First.

I love Wal Mart. I'm a proud Wal-Mart shopper. Wal-Mart has put all three of my daughters through school (one of them with a flat out paid scholarship). I purely LOATHE shopping, and there are only three places I go to; a supermarket (when I know I can't get the cheese I want from Wal Mart), yarn/craft stores (when I can't get what I want from the internet, since there AREN'T any yarn/craft stores around here) and Wal Mart, unless I need something major, like furniture or appliances.

Yes. Things are cheaper there. Mass produced. So what? How many different ways can you WEAR jeans or t-shirts? Can you tell me that the jeans you paid $150 for at the mall (and were made in Mexico) are any better than the jeans you can get for $20 at Wal Mart? I mean, really?

So stop dissin' my favorite store.

That said, Wal Mart has never pretended to be the place to buy one of a kind items. It sells the basics. Wal Mart does what it does very, very well, and leaves the rest of the world wide open for the one of a kind, well crafted and hand made things we all love. I know it's too late to make a long story short or a long rant less, er, 'ranty,' but the 'one-liner' you need to use is this:

Yes, you can buy hats cheaper at Wal Mart. But you can't buy _*these*_ hats cheaper at Wal Mart, because Wal Mart doesn't sell these hats.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Linday said:


> Original, they won't see themselves coming and going because there are not thousands of that particular item as they would get with Walmart.


That's what i was thinking.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

I would just say "good to know" and turn to the next person.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Walmart doesn't sell one of a kind hand made hats.
The yarn they sell is more expensive than the price of the hats that they sell.
So, if you make anything with the yarn, it is naturally going to be more expensive to buy.
If you buy the cloth and batting there, it will be more expensive to make a quilt than to buy one already made.
I'm a craftsman or craftswoman and you are paying for my craft or art.
I would be more than glad to give you lessons on how to knit.
Then, you would know the work that went into this hat.
Machine knitting is naturally cheaper than hand knitting.
It takes less time.
So, something mass produced would cost less. The manufacturer buys the yarn in bulk.
Dick


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

flhusker said:


> The one I hate is ---- I an make that cheaper than that. Or, Martha is making those.
> 
> I never have a comeback for that.


When someone says to me "I can make it cheaper than that" I almost always say "Have fun, Sister!" or "Go for it, Sweetie." They aren't customers. They are "insulters" looking for someone to silently take their subtle abuse - and they know it. Think about it. Any intelligent adult who says something like that knows it's an insult. They are saying either your work isn't worth your asking price or that you are overcharging. Either way it's an insult to you, your craft, your talent and your worth. Intelligent decent adults, even if they think something is overpriced, don't verbalize it; they simply don't purchase. We make those choices over and over all the time in regular market places without chastising, don't we? So why should we be the recipient of the rudeness? I totally understand if someone tells me they can't afford something. But don't tell me my work isn't worth 50 cents an hour, or whatever. I am perfectly capable and willing to return (but only return) the rudeness.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I know you want to tell them that they can wrap toilet paper around their heads to use as the cheapest hat available (ha ha), but I think that if you want good sales you won't take it personally. We all know that someone who smiles and engages shoppers in a nice conversation will make a connection to them for a possible sale. I've bought items at craft fairs because the seller was friendly and chatted me up and believe me I'm a hard sell. The easy conversation made me stop, then I really looked closely at what they were selling. Somehow if you try to make a connection, it's easier to sell in this economy.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with Grandma Jan.....You want customers that appreciate what you do.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

And last but not least my favorite one word comeback: "Seriously?????" combined with a look of utter astonishment.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello, I would say yes you can buy a mass produced hat at Wal*Mart, and it may have character. These hats are Crafted with love and quality. You can not buy them at every Wal*Mart. These are only available through me. They support the local economy and my craft. Thank you for admiring them.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Cheaper does not mean better.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

This is all very interesting. I have cut and pasted many of the different replies. I will compile them, and put them in an order that pleases me and print it out, put it in a plastic sleeve and have it out where it can be seen. I'll title it Yes you can buy cheaper at Walmart (or something)...
Read why you can choose to buy here...
I'm not sure yet, but my first craft show isn't till next July.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


"You get the quality you pay for."

or

"Maybe, because those are cheaply made in China by children"

Forget kindness and respect. Those people have already been RUDEand proven they are too dumb to insult anyway.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Sine said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > "And you're telling me this because.........?"
> ...


I do, too!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> morningstar said:
> 
> 
> > Punkin51 said:
> ...


BLESS YOU !! That was beautifully said. As you can tell from my previous post, I've had MORE than enough of their rudeness too. Carry on, sister of the heart!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Of course you can, they know what their stuff is worth


That makes me think of another answer:

"Sure you can, and if you can't tell the difference in quality, you might as well go to Walmart, and support the Chinese economy. BTW, does your husband work for an American or a Chinese union?"


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweetly say "I'm sure you can. Thanks for stopping by".


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> Grandma Jan said:
> 
> 
> > morningstar said:
> ...


That might be a little hard to do if the speaker is the mobile one and you are stuck in a booth. 



DorothyLWM said:


> Punkin51 said:
> 
> 
> > Love it, Morningstar! I don't know why we women feel we have to accept unacceptable behavior - from stangers, no less! As I get older (and Lord, I hope, wiser) I find that my tolerance for rude arrogant nasty people lessens and lessens and it feels so good to no longer let people put their garbage on my dinner plate!!!
> ...


Ah, well...as I wrote in my paean to WalMart (and I really do love the place) you don't go to Wal Mart if what you want is one of a kind, hand made pieces of "special." Perhaps this is where you can put up a sign on your booth?

*My work is to a Wal Mart production hat as an original Van Goghe is to $5 jig saw puzzles. Yes, you can buy "Starry Night," in both places, but the less you pay, the more you are going to have to glue together.*

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

morningstar said:


> Punkin51 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?
> ...


How awesome is this response? I will use it - many times I'm afraid Unfortunately, I have to deal with one ton of extremely rude people because of my job. We don't bring ourselves down to their level and we have to remain professional at all times. However, that response is fantastic and covers all bases. Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

anjaa said:


> Sound surprised and say
> "But that can't be, I don't sell through Walmart."
> Then with a cheeky, knowing wink
> " oh you mean a copy - well, what can I say"


Love this answer! It makes the point and doesn't sound offensive or defensive.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Jan said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

That is so true, but when my GD asked me to make one for her and her friends I just knew they were special and so I thought I would share what she loved so much.

Try this one liner.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow,lots of great responses. Sadly however, any of these comments would just ZOOM over the heads of the ignorent. You can never justify price to people who have never put "LOVE" into something they created. 

I might just be willing to give directions to.....Wallmart!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> Punkin51 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?
> ...


Dianaiad,
Are you my long lost twin sister??? Sounds like it! :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd ask..... then what did you come to the craft show for in the first place. You must have missed a turn. I know I'm bad! I've been in the retail business most of my life and I've had to bite my tongue so many times. What you really do is smile and say... thanks for looking. Sometimes I don't think it is worth explaining to folks.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> I know you want to tell them that they can wrap toilet paper around their heads to use as the cheapest hat available (ha ha), but I think that if you want good sales you won't take it personally. We all know that someone who smiles and engages shoppers in a nice conversation will make a connection to them for a possible sale. I've bought items at craft fairs because the seller was friendly and chatted me up and believe me I'm a hard sell. The easy conversation made me stop, then I really looked closely at what they were selling. Somehow if you try to make a connection, it's easier to sell in this economy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The object is to create sales, not enemies!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

My response would be, "Yes, but the equivalent to these would have to be bought from Saks." Don't put down the ignorant with an equally ignorant sounding remark, it isn't good business sense. Make them think they are getting a high quality item for a good price by upscaling where they might purchase an equivalent elsewhere, use the high end boutique or store in your area. Of course, one assumes that you are selling items made and put together carefully, that are in current season colors, of quality yarns, and appropriately priced, labeled nicely and clean. I've seen far too many items of cheap yarn, badly finished, dirty, no care instructions, etc. at craft fairs looking for top dollar. If I want to pay $25 for some of these items I am not looking for things made in Caron Simply Soft or Red Heart. I know the prices of those yarns, and I know the price of Koigu and cashmere. I also don't want something garish or that looks like the seaming was done by a child. You need to honestly evaluate your product and educate the customer, not put them down. And, yes, I do go to craft shows where the knitters use the high end yarns.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The object is to create sales, not enemies!


Yeah many of these retorts would chase me away from a knitting table and I appreciate the time and skill involved in hand knitting.

The reality is that the customer is always right, no matter how wrong you think they are. Just suck it up, smile and offer to sell it to them at a reduced price just so they can feel the difference. Being snarky will earn you a reputation and your sales will suffer.

I have to be honest, I rarely buy crafts at these markets.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

But was it made with love?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Mumah said:


> But was it made with love?


I LOVE that one! Good job, Mumah! Get the point across, but at the same time make them smile.


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

People who say that are ignorant and don't deserve an answer. Just smile and say "I'm so glad you stopped at my booth today."


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Wow,lots of great responses. Sadly however, any of these comments would just ZOOM over the heads of the ignorent. You can never justify price to people who have never put "LOVE" into something they created.
> 
> I might just be willing to give directions to.....Wallmart!!!


That's why I suggested telling them if they can't see the difference, then buy from Walmart and support the Chinese. I know most of them are too ignorant for an intelligent, polite answer.

If they seem to have a Bit of intelligence, you could also say, with sugary sweet sarcasm and a smile: "You have a nice day, too, Dearie." Actually in a position where you can't be rude, you could say that, because if they report what you said, how bad does that sound? "All I said was: have a nice day,too." What's wrong with that? If they complain about how you said it..."what? I said have a nice day." :wink:


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Mumah said:
> 
> 
> > But was it made with love?
> ...


But that kind of person doesn't care about that. Really, they don't. So it's much too polite. They wouldn't get the point at all.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I wouldn't go into a long and detailed story - if they know anything about craft, they will recognise the quality...if they said to me "I can get it cheaper at Walmart", I would just say "the choice is yours" - you certainly don't want these people hanging around your stall, and maybe making other customers "think twice"...good luck with it all.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

dwernars said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > The object is to create sales, not enemies!
> ...


"The customer is always right" ?? No, they are not. And do Not let them get away with cheating you because they were rude enough to insult you like that. That's rewarding them for being rude, and they will laugh about it all the way home. If it's not worth that much to them, they don't need or deserve it.

If you undervalue yourself, you will be undervalued by others. Many of these answers would be just FINE, especially if said with a smile. Some are not as polite, but after you've dealt with the public for 40 years, (I have) you know that some people actually hurt your sales, just by being there. You just have to learn the difference by careful observation.

That concept is also true in other sales/client/customer situations. Some of them are really more trouble, and take up more of your time than they are worth, and they are doing it on purpose - don't think they aren't. If you or your business is seen by the general public as having too many people around that they would rather avoid, you will lose your real, and good, customers. And some people actually go to craft sales, and other spots, just for the fun of taking your ideas to make their selves, and driving others away with snarky comments, spoken loudly enough for others to hear, as they intend.

I know I sound negative, but I've seen a lot in 40 years. They do it to really good authors, too, with a rude sniff, saying they "only read Christian books" or "don't you have something like Danielle Steele?" @@ RUDE.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I guess you don't mind meeting your hat on every street corner either.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> dwernars said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


They're not cheating you if you don't sell it to them. You still don't need to be rude. I think most people don't realize that their remarks might be offensive, but when you kindly bring it to light, they understand. I'm sorry you've had such negative experiences. I've also been selling for many years and I've found that firm kindness is always better than rudeness. :lol:


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Wonderful answers all.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

You could make a cute little sign to place right up front that says, "Yes, I know you can buy it cheaper at Walmart, but...(insert comment from above)


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I always wonder why those people are at craft fairs in the first place!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Siouxiq said:


> I always wonder why those people are at craft fairs in the first place!


Mostly, I think, because they are looking for something different, but not extravagant. I still don't get the painted signs myself, but then I'm not in the market for them, either. I do look at the knitted items and can tell the difference between the machine knit, do 25 of this pattern, in acrylic yarn, in this color, in different sizes, go onto the next size and pattern, which is not what I'm looking for, since that IS what I can get at Wal-Mart. I'm looking for the hand knit, unique patterns in wearable colors and don't mind paying the price of them, even if I CAN knit it myself. I also hate to see $35 price tags on baby hats knit from very inexpensive mass marketed yarns. I'll buy Baby Ull and knit those myself.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I find a lot of people mistakenly equate craft fair with "garage sale" or "flea market" and feel the price of first quality hand crafted wearable art is something to be haggled over. They don't factor in our skilled labor costs, top quality material costs and finally, that the article is a hand crafted designer original. We know we could never realistically get in price what our items are truly worth, so we try to set a fair price that the market can bear. I would suggest posting a clearly crafted, but professional looking sign advertising your products as "hand crafted designer originals". When someone challenges the price just smile sweetly and thank them for their interest. Anyone that tells you they could get it cheaper at Walmart clearly has no idea of the value of your product and values quarters over quality.


This is so true! I used to do craft fairs and sell in craft malls, with my decorative and tole painted items. They were always complaining about prices...the pros in dec. painting always said price 3x your cost...pays overhead, including booth rtental and you still make sme money. Not minimum wage even, but some. I usually couldn't get 2x my cost! Had to be satisfied with getting my cost money back; often I didn't even do thet. DH said that's enough...too much work for too little money.

Also had someone tell me we crafters are just wives with nothing to do so we took up crafts to fill our time, and spent money on junk while our husbands worked and supported us! I was livid, but contented myself with a not in most case...many do this to supplement family incomes. I got a hrumph! and the couple walked away.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Tell them "Yes you can get cheaper at Walmart, but my hats are handmade and you wont see lots of people wearing the same hat as you, these are one of a kind" Then smile and ask which color would you like". This really gives them no easy way to say "no" without feeling bad.

I learned this tactic a few days ago at a car show where I sold spinning daisies. I followed up with "and 40% of your purchase is going to Breast Cancer Awareness" they bought more. I am a team leader this year and our team is the Pink Spinners


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


"So go and buy it cheaper at Walmart and leave these quality hats for others to buy. You are wasting my time. Next...."


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Siouxiq said:


> I always wonder why those people are at craft fairs in the first place!


They are snoopy busybodies!


----------



## trimic (Aug 20, 2012)

I owned my own flower shop for 12 years, and now do craft shows, and you will always get the "do it your-selfers" saying they can make cheaper, or buy it cheaper. I have learned over the years to just politely smile, and inside I have the satisfaction knowing they are totally wrong, and nothing I could say would make a difference. So just enjoy your craft show and let us know how you did.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Sine said:


> Maybe you could buy a couple of Walmart hats to keep under your display table and whenever someone makes that comment, whip out the hat and point out the differences.


Or whip out the hat and offer to sell it for the same price as the hand-made ones!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Love all the answers especially Grandma Js. They might say that but they ARE looking at your booth and who knows if you are nice and kind to them they just might come back after seeing how much better your work is over WalMarts and they will tell others. The old saying is right, if someone is rude to me I will tell all kinds of people who keep passing it on but be nice to me and I will also pass that along, sadly not as fast though. Someone asked why people like that go to craft shows. They are probably looking for something specific and it wasn't what you offered. I rarely buy anything at craft fairs but love going to see how unique and crafty people are and wish I could be the same or see an example of how something looks and then try it myself. Just be positive and enjoy your fair and tell us how you did.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

I also sell hand-knitted hats and small accessories at craft fairs. My response is: Yes, you can buy a knitted hat at wherever, but here you are meeting the knitter, there are not dozens of the same design in the same colors or color combinations, and the yarn I use is far superior.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

I can't believe how rude people are to say such a thing in front of the crafter who spent so much time knitting them.

I'd say, "well, this isn't Walmart, did you get lost?" How insensitive a remark, might as well be insensitve back, that kind of person doesn't appreciate what we do anyway and is not a buyer. Probably they came for the food table.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I used to do craft shows and wish that I had some if these snappy replies handy especially yours Grandma Jan. Lol lol lol lol


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Love all the answers especially Grandma Js. They might say that but they ARE looking at your booth and who knows if you are nice and kind to them they just might come back after seeing how much better your work is over WalMarts and they will tell others. The old saying is right, if someone is rude to me I will tell all kinds of people who keep passing it on but be nice to me and I will also pass that along, sadly not as fast though. Someone asked why people like that go to craft shows. They are probably looking for something specific and it wasn't what you offered. I rarely buy anything at craft fairs but love going to see how unique and crafty people are and wish I could be the same or see an example of how something looks and then try it myself. Just be positive and enjoy your fair and tell us how you did.


 :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks like you have plenty of comments to use! Good Luck!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

that is the problem, people want homemade stuff at Chinese prices - I say go to the dollar store....


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Someone asked why people like that go to craft shows. They are probably looking for something specific and it wasn't what you offered. I rarely buy anything at craft fairs but love going to see how unique and crafty people are and wish I could be the same or see an example of how something looks and then try it myself. Just be positive and enjoy your fair and tell us how you did.[/quote]

:thumbup:[/quote]

I have seen a lot of people going through craft shows and fairs armed with a camera. I caught people taking photos of some of my jewelry a couple of years ago and when I challenged them they ran off. Several weeks later I saw this same person wearing an identical piece of jewelry. Again I challenged them and they said they bought it at another stall. I knew they were lying because it was my own design and no-one else at the market had anything like it. I mentioned it to the people who run the markets and they put a comment in the monthly newsletter. I had several craft makers come to me and say the same thing. These people (unhappily I have to say they were Asian) were going around taking pics of a lot of the crafts and then they go away and reproduce much cheaper. I felt robbed because of the time I spent designing the piece and then the added time making it. And I have a high standard of finish. Sad to say, but this happens all the time and there is nothing we can do.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Bydie said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > dwernars said:
> ...


I absolutely believe that if someone is potentially going to spend money on your products, they ARE always right. Being bitter and twisted when someone has some or other snarky comment is small minded IMO. As the old saying goes, you attract more flies with honey than vinegar.

Customer Service in this country has become dismal because of people's chip on the shoulder attitudes.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I do craft shows, too, and make hats and other things. I just say I take pride in hand knitting every hat making sure it's perfect, what yarn I used (hand dyed, etc.) and the process it takes to make it -- i.e., how many hours, etc.

They usually do buy from me. You just have to be friendly and take time to explain the hard work you put in to create it.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Love this one!



Grandma Jan said:


> Just say, "Ya, you can get a lot of cheap junk at Walmart."


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd say, and have said, "yes you can, but my things are made with love." In fact my business was called "Handmade Love".


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd just say, "Really? I hope you enjoy your K-Mart hat."

I wouldn't bother to defend your handknitted hats to those who are happy with K-Mart hats. They will never get it, if they haven't by now.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have learned that the best answer to some comments is NO answer at all. They are at a craft show,obviously they want something different. You do not have to explain your items nor defend the price you are asking. I wouldn't answer them at all, just look at them; it's not necessary to say a word. Walk away...if they want to further engage you in conversation about WM and your work; say something about answering any questions about your work, but make it a habit not to talk about others work.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

What about, "Bless Your Heart" with a kind smile?


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd just say, "Really? I hope you enjoy your K-Mart hat."

I wouldn't bother to defend your handknitted hats to those who are happy with K-Mart hats. They will never get it, if they haven't by now.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I forgot to add something, I understand peoples feelings about things they sell at craft fairs. But as a crafter even at retail stores I just look at everthing with a mind set of "Gee I think I can do that." I look at everything that I buy at the quality and how it is made. Even at stores like Penny's, Walmart, Sears I look at how things are made and buy only what appeals to me and the quality. That is just how we crafters think, we look with discerning eyes, not to copy, but sometimes just to see if we can do that. Yes, unfortunately there are people out their that actually take photos, which I would never do, even to sell to other companies to regenerate their creativity and as a marketing idea. This has always been, and sad to say, always will be around. That is why patents were invented, to keep people from stealing original ideas from others. Now true we can't patent a sweater or hat etc. as they have already been invented, but to think we can't or shouldn't see something at a craft fair and go home and try to make our own is a bit ridiculous. We learn from each other. I've noticed things at fairs that were original ideas and then the next year at the same fair instead of one booth with that new idea there are say 10 booths displaying the same style, but with their own touch added to it. That just makes it more open to a lot of different interpretations and variety. I'm sorry Sue that that happened to you, it was wrong, but you have to know that some people might take pics to show a relative to ask if they like this color so they can buy it for them or in some cases if they are expecting a baby in the family and want to know if a "blanket" we may have knitted is the right color for the babies room or if, say a daughter, is getting married and a mother finds a particular necklace someone made and takes a pic to show her daughter to see if she should get these as a gift for the bridesmaids. Not everyone that takes pics mean to use it to copy, but yes in some instances that is the case. And unfortunately there is nothing we can do about it. It use to be that camera's were not allowed at craft fairs but now since cell phones double as camera's that is an impossibility. Just tell anyone that takes a pic, "Here is my card, call me to order." Getting huffy will only wind up hurting your business. Kill them with kindness.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

My personal favorite, that my mother and MIL have quoted about a lot of things bought at WalMart is :

"You get what you pay for."

I also like "These were made in America, by an American."

My husband & I try to buy American as much as the economy/budget will allow. In fact, my husband is a stickler about this, and so I am becoming one.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Yes, you can - but I hope you'll buy mine!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Bebekka said:


> I do craft shows, too, and make hats and other things. I just say I take pride in hand knitting every hat making sure it's perfect, what yarn I used (hand dyed, etc.) and the process it takes to make it -- i.e., how many hours, etc.
> 
> They usually do buy from me. You just have to be friendly and take time to explain the hard work you put in to create it.


I am sure that is why people buy your knitting. It's not difficult to spot an item of quality made perfectly. I have seen ghastly items at craft fairs too! I once saw the most gorgeous hand knitted sweaters in New Mexico. They were also $500 a piece which is way out of my budget but I couldn't help myself from admiring the fabulous craftsmanship and examined it closely to see if I could knit one for myself. I couldn't help it and I just never got round to knitting one either.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> Punkin51 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?
> ...


I really think people ar "dissing' Walmart the woman went to booth proclaimed that she could buy cheaper at Walmart.Well of course you can buy a generic hat at Walmart but you have to admit the quality is NOT the same at all there are made of thin acryilic yarns, machine made,, thin yarn knitted on a machine! You must admit Alot of Walmarts clothes are 'servicable" but they really don't last after one season, even if you follow the washing instuctions to a tee.
The only exception to the rule is Walmart does sell VERY durable kids clothes at a good price for budget minded shoppers ( who isn't nowadays) for kids clothes, young one grow out of their close so fast .
My family will NOT buy fancy "labels" when decent alternative can be bought,.
"Dissing Walmart?" I dont think we were dissing Walmart per say just comparing an offshore hat made for pennies can compare to a handmade hat is not a fair thing to say about items some one who obviously put in many hours of work. You don't like the price leave your remarke until after you have left.
for the day
I have been to many many craft and artisian fairs. do I look at other people knitting? Of course I do, and I am sure many others doe the same and think to THEMSELVES I think I can make so,thing like tat too.
Again I don't thing anyone here was intentionally dissing Walmart


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you really want to see hundreds of the same hats or would you rather have a hat that lasts and is not massed produced?


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

Ahh - but Walmat hats make you one of the crowd - these hats make you stand out from the crowd


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

These are handmade and therefore unique - anything from Walmart will be mass produced and you stand the chance of seeing someone else wearing the same as your good self


Punkin51 said:


> I'm preparing for my first craft show and a lot of you have said I will hear "I can get it cheaper at Walmart"....I am selling hats. I want to be prepared with something to say, as I always think of something too late. I want to be kind and respectful and educational. Any suggestions?


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Yes you can, but these are created just for you.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

trimic said:


> I owned my own flower shop for 12 years, and now do craft shows, and you will always get the "do it your-selfers" saying they can make cheaper, or buy it cheaper. I have learned over the years to just politely smile, and inside I have the satisfaction knowing they are totally wrong, and nothing I could say would make a difference. So just enjoy your craft show and let us know how you did.


I have said this to myself, I could make this, do you know how many items I have made that I said I could make. You guessed it none. LOL


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

I call this the crafter's curse! Whenever you see something that someone else has done (beautifully, by the way) and say to yourself that you could do that. Of course you could, but will you, NO. Curses curses...cuz this means you will never have the item because you won't.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe, when they say, "I could do that cheaper," you should smile and say, "Give it a try - it's fun!" Then they'll learn.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

cezaragoza said:


> What about, "Bless Your Heart" with a kind smile?


I like this one too. Where I was raised (Texas) "Bless her little ole heart" was sometimes a very subtle insult.


----------



## van87_hill13rocky (Aug 27, 2012)

A lot of the yarns that we use are imported from other countries, sorry about that!!!!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, you can get a hat cheaper at Wal-Mart, you & everyone in town. This is a one of a kind hat, no one else will have & you will get plenty of compliments & people asking 'where did you get that hat'.

I knit a basic hat & use tull to top it off, pic is in the Itty Bitty Hats book. I not only get plenty of compliments, I get additional orders. I knit them for a church Christmas Baz. and price them very reasonable.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks, Grandma Jan -

I like that line because it can be used in so many contexts and yes, I meant it as an insult in this one, because it just rolls off the tongue. It's always a good one when you're so nonplussed that you want to scream... a good "Bless your heart" will serve.



Grandma Jan said:


> cezaragoza said:
> 
> 
> > What about, "Bless Your Heart" with a kind smile?
> ...


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

When I had my craft store and a new Wal Mart moved into the town next to us (19 miles away) I heard that til I finally said "I'm closing so you can have your Wal Mart", And i did close and still hear (20 years later) Oh! Why did you close we miss you so much. fine they have WalMart and I have peace of mind!!! I'm really happy now and so much more relaxed with time for my knitting and my crafts.


----------



## van87_hill13rocky (Aug 27, 2012)

Agree with all the retoric but where was the yarn manufacture?


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Dot-I said:


> When I had my craft store and a new Wal Mart moved into the town next to us (19 miles away) I heard that til I finally said "I'm closing so you can have your Wal Mart", And i did close and still hear (20 years later) Oh! Why did you close we miss you so much. fine they have WalMart and I have peace of mind!!! I'm really happy now and so much more relaxed with time for my knitting and my crafts.


My husband hates Walmart for doing to small quality businesses what they did to you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

bretsfp said:


> Made in America, by an American


T LOVE this reply! IMHO!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Viking-knits said:


> For the first...They can't get ANY handmade Items at WalMart.
> For the second...They have NO clue what they are talking about.
> 
> Third... I woul tell them: If mass production from China is what you are looking for, WalMart would probably be the place to go.


Love this response!! Straight to the point without being condescending or "smart-mouthed." I'd probably go with this one.


----------



## judy33873 (Aug 26, 2012)

the one I always hated is "I can make it cheaper myself"


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

When Sam started Walmart he was very proud of having most things made in the USA. Not any more just cheap labor and poor quality in a lot of the clothing. Hand made hand crafted things are treasures compared to poor quality mass produced junk. Good luck, I am a watercolorist and people will spend hundreds on a golf club that last a few years but balk at paying very little more than minimum wage for the hours I put in an artwork, I feel your pain, but creativity is a great personal reward.

K


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

You can try, but you won't find one like this at Walmart, this is hand-made and unique.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

bretsfp said:


> Made in America, by an American


This is the best reply.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

So the moral of the story is enjoy what you do and yet don't expect other people that haven't a clue as to how things are made or what time is involved in making something to pay what a handmade item is really worth. They don't get it, they won't get it and they won't pay for it. We just have to say something nice and go on. As the economy continues to get worse it will only get worse. You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. LOL


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

"I would agree with you, but them we would both be wrong"


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

cakes said:


> "I would agree with you, but them we would both be wrong"


I love this one....I can use that in many situations.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

"Yes you probably can - But is it made with love? - Mine are and if there isn't one here exactly to your taste then it would be my honour to make one especially for you.
You will have a lovely talking point for your friends and they may like to have special ones made with love for them too!"

PS You could put special tags in them - "made with love just for you"
Flyssie


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

-flhusker - reply..sure you can make it cheaper, but will you? 

LOL They rarely go home and make anything.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

My husband is also a stickler ans has also made me one it took a while, but I finally got there.,so I know what you mean. We all have to be smart about our money.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a friend who hand carves spoons and other items to sell. It is odd to see how so many people love to look, admire his hard work and not buy his one of a kind items - yet there they are at the art show.... odd.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

At our fair one year we have an international building where craftsman from around the world show their wares and I bought the most gorgeous set of wooden salad tongs with bone in the handle and a black wood from Africa. I love, love, love them and get so many compliments on them. But everyone has to realize that you can't buy from every booth, but you can still look. I would admire those wooden spoons from your friend even though I might not be able to buy them. There is nothing wrong with looking without buying. I wish I could buy everything I look at and want but out pocket book would rebel.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

rosespun said:


> -flhusker - reply..sure you can make it cheaper, but will you?
> 
> LOL They rarely go home and make anything.


I love taking classes on making things that look so easy because they always teach me why the price is set at a certain level. It opens my eyes to the work involved as well as the expense - one does have to have certain items at hand to create..... as well as the skill and time. We won't even speak of the learning curve! 
I am still working on the skills to make that beautifully knit sweater - lol


----------



## miniknitter (Sep 24, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> "Then why aren't you at Walmart? This is a craft show, a place where HAND made items are displayed and sold."


I was once tempted to say that, though in my case it was Barnsley market. I was so miffed I nearly offered the woman the price of her admission, especially as I had never seen a hand worked cross stitch picture in Barnsley market at any price.

Roz


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Dot-I said:
> 
> 
> > When I had my craft store and a new Wal Mart moved into the town next to us (19 miles away) I heard that til I finally said "I'm closing so you can have your Wal Mart", And i did close and still hear (20 years later) Oh! Why did you close we miss you so much. fine they have WalMart and I have peace of mind!!! I'm really happy now and so much more relaxed with time for my knitting and my crafts.
> ...


Yep, me too. Walmart continues to put good hard-working Americans - not corporations, just ordinary Americans running small businesses to support their families - out of business all over our country, yet people can't get there fast enough to save a few pennies. As soon as all the independents are out of business in an area their prices slowly creep up. Walmart will never get any of my money. I won't support a company that has undermined so many American businessmen. I will never want or need anything badly enough to support Walmart.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Grandma Jan - I hardly go there anymore. They get you hook on an item and then quit carrying it and they are constantly moving things all over the store so you have to go through almost the entire store to find something that was on the other side of the store the week before. If it wasn't for having to take my mom there I would never go there. I made her change pharmacies from Walmart to a mom and pop pharmacy because they tell you to drop off the prescription and come back several hours later. One time when my mom had just come home from having surgery and she told me to get her pain med from Walmart, I took it there and they had the audacity to tell me to come back in a few hours and I told them I wasn't going anywhere that my mother just a few hours ago had surgery and needed pain meds and I wanted them now. They thought they were doing me a favor. They were very rude and when I got back to my mom I told her that would be the last time I got a prescription filled there. I moved her business to our local pharmacy. I really don't like Walmart and they are continually going downhill. Sam Walmart would roll over in his grave if he knew how bad it has gotten when the boys took over.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Grandma Jan - I hardly go there anymore. They get you hook on an item and then quit carrying it and they are constantly moving things all over the store so you have to go through almost the entire store to find something that was on the other side of the store the week before. If it wasn't for having to take my mom there I would never go there. I made her change pharmacies from Walmart to a mom and pop pharmacy because they tell you to drop off the prescription and come back several hours later. One time when my mom had just come home from having surgery and she told me to get her pain med from Walmart, I took it there and they had the audacity to tell me to come back in a few hours and I told them I wasn't going anywhere that my mother just a few hours ago had surgery and needed pain meds and I wanted them now. They thought they were doing me a favor. They were very rude and when I got back to my mom I told her that would be the last time I got a prescription filled there. I moved her business to our local pharmacy. I really don't like Walmart and they are continually going downhill. Sam Walmart would roll over in his grave if he knew how bad it has gotten when the boys took over.


Yay for you! The Mom and Pop businesses will (usually) appreciate you and give you the best service possible.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


me 3


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

flyssie said:


> "Yes you probably can - But is it made with love? - Mine are and if there isn't one here exactly to your taste then it would be my honour to make one especially for you.
> You will have a lovely talking point for your friends and they may like to have special ones made with love for them too!"
> 
> PS You could put special tags in them - "made with love just for you"
> Flyssie


Excellent Flyssie....kill them with kindness!!! And smile sweetly while saying it!!!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree with pilotskeemsmom.


----------

